# This is how to feel normal again



## Luciiz

This is a practical guide to help you overcome your anxiety and depression symptoms due to depersonalization and/or derealization. Many people on this forum are yet to realize that the power of curing the depression and anxiety associated with the DP/DR condition lies *entirely in your hands.*

I've had this condition for 3 and a half years. The first 2 and half years I went absolutely nuts; I just couldn't cope. I was addicted to hard drugs and alcohol and did nothing most of the time except get high and stare at a computer screen or television. But thankfully, those days are finally over.

There's one thing you lot on this forum are going to have to get your head around:

You're going to have DP/DR for the rest of your life. (Or until neurosurgeons figure out what's wrong with us in the future)

I know, it's a scary thing to say right?

But take it from me, my life is so much more easier now that I've implemented these changes in my life. It took me nearly a year of experimentation and research, but I think I've finally found what works. And in these past 3 and a half years, I've never been more happy or confident.

The concept goes thusly: We are stone age cavemen living in the space age. Our genes are not at all in sync with our environment, and our bodies and minds are paying greatly for it.

Thus, we must imitate as close as possible as to what a caveman or paleolithic person would have done. Getting a balance of hormones and neurotransmitters is absolutely crucial to feeling good. And that means ditching that prozac and valium you psychiatrist gave you. News flash: the drug companies don't give a fuck about you, they just want your money and to keep you zombified. You don't need that shit, trust me. Please remember to not just take my word for it, but look it up. It's all online. You can do it all yourself. Here's how:

*- Supplementation 
*
1) St John's Wort. Natures antidepressant, zero side-effects and works absolutely great. Works on a number of different receptors including serotonin, dopamine, GABA and noradrenaline. Nature truly knows what's best for us; we evolved side by side with nature. Compared to pharmaceutical's which only usually just work on serotonin and work completely against your brain and body chemistry and just make you addicted and eventually you'll have to withdraw from it with terrible side-effects. This herbal supplement is absolutely great and is a good first step towards making yourself feel better with no effort at all. Buy it in herbal form online and take 6g a day in capsules. I buy mine from My link which is situated in the UK. You'll also need to buy gelatin capsules to stick them in. I take 14 size 00 capsules a day.

2) Vitamin D. We evolved to be in the sun, naked most of the day as our ancestors did. We get vitamin D from the sun as the UVB rays hit our skin. It plays a big role in all of our metabolic processes, and has a big impact on mood. Nearly every one in the developed world is vitamin D deficient, especially in winter. You should take 5,000 IU a day.

3) Omega-3. EPA and DHA have been proven to decrease depression and anxiety. I take 6 standard pills a day. My link

These are the 3 supplements I take every morning that I know significantly increase mood. If there are any more you know of, please let me know in your replies.

*- Paleolithic Diet*

First of all I'd like to point your attention to an incredible blog: My link, a very educated lady who blogs in depth about how nutrition directly causes your mental maladies.

"Let food be your medicine & medicine be your food" - Socrates

What would a caveman eat? Meat, eggs, vegetables, fruit and nuts. This means eliminating completely grains (pasta, bread, cereal etc.), processed sugar, vegetable oil, dairy and legumes (peanuts, beans and pulses). The exception to this are white rice (a grain) - a benign starch with no anti-nutrients and good for upping carbs when you feel you're not getting enough. At the beginning of transitioning to a paleo diet, you'll need to reduce carbs slowly otherwise you'll have carb withdrawal. Your body needs to be adapted to burning fat as its main energy source - an efficient form of energy which provides stable energy (no crazy carb ups and downs). Eat a variety of RAW vegetables a day and get your fat sources from eggs, bacon, animal fat, coconut oil, olive oil, butter (not as bad as milk) and ghee. Grassfed meat is better (personally I cannot afford this and I don't think it matters too much).

There are a lot of resources and communites online to with the paleolithic diet. www.paleohacks.com is a website I browse frequently - lots of questions and answers up there.

Transitioning to this diet is one of the best things that ever happened to me. Your energy is up, your sleep deeper, your spots gone, and you energy stable. These things will drastically lower your depression/anxiety.

*Exercise*

Every day. Cardio is the easiest for most to do. A 20 minute hard jog is an effective a treatment for depression as prozac (look it up). The endorphin rush afterwards is incredible. It balances your hormones. You should be continually be pushing yourself to go harder and faster than the week before. Exercise has become one of the most enjoyable aspects of my life now as it makes me feel amazing. Look into weight-lifting as well if you have a gym near you.

*- Sleep *

Sleep is soooooooo crucial.

However, there is one thing that many people do not think about when it comes to sleep - Artificial light. The blue light spectrum inhibits the production of melatonin in the pineal gland, thus making you feel wide awake at 10pm, when you should really be asleep. All artificial lights, computer screens and TV's emit this light, which we are all watching at night-time. Our paleo ancestors would be in the dark whether they liked it or not. The only light source they may have had would be a fire, but this does not emit the blue-light.

When melatonin is suppressed like this and we are not following what nature is telling us to do, our circadian rhythms become messed up and there is reduced sleep quality. Solution: Glasses that block the blue light. The only website I've found that sells them is this one:https://www.lowbluelights.com/index.asp?

Go to the products and then eyewear. Fairly pricey, but an excellent investment. Put them on when it turns dark outside or a few hours before bed.

*Quit Drugs/toxins*

No more caffeine. Period. Not even green tea. This is absolutely terrible for anxiety and should be avoided at all costs.

No more cannabis. Period.

No more tobacco. Period.

Occasional use of alcohol for socializing, sure.

This may be a problem for some, but you'll have to figure out for yourselves how to quit an addiction. Slowly weening 1 addiction at a time worked best for me (ex drug using smoker alcoholic caffeine junky, now just occasional drinker)

*Quitting Porn*

This is the single biggest thing I did to get my social self back and my love for women back again! It's like an on off switch. You don't realize how addicted you are to masturbation and porn until you quit. It's just as bad as a crack addiction the way it makes users ramp up their dopamine by searching for the perfect porn scene to masturbate to.

I know you won't believe me because "masturbation is good for you" said some guy online somewhere. But read these other testimonials, all the things they are saying are true. My link

I now consider myself to be the most charismatic, socially dominant member of my group of friends. Before I was kind of like them, always putting each other down, being afraid of chatting to other people outside my group. But now my dopamine is upregualted, I'm a whole different person. It's impossible to quit at first (I relapsed like 10 times), but I'm now myself porn free for the last 4 months. Check out these brilliant articles on porn addiction: My link

*Meditation*

20 minutes a day is all you need and has a significant effect on consciousness when done every day for a long period of time. It teaches you to be in the moment. Something which we DP/DR's are not - always in our head. But we have to let go, and meditation will teach you that. I haven't done this for too long, but you can feel the benefits straight away after a properly disciplined meditation. Check out this awesome interview: My link

Hope I can have at least helped 1 person here. My anxiety and depression are 100% gone. The difference between me now and me 9 months ago is startling, I'm a completely different person and loving life


----------



## Jayden

That was so inspiring for me. I'm really glad you overcame addictions and became a stronger healthier person.

I agree with everything you put here.

Awesome post!

- Jayden


----------



## opie37060

Good post, but some people really need medication such as anti-deppressants. St. Johns wort used to give me panic attacks I also looked it up http://www.sjwinfo.org/sideeffects.php and yes there are side effects. It is a herbal remedy and like most herbal remedies they have side effects.


----------



## sacredrealm

When you say we'll have it for the rest of out life, do you mean it could come and go? I mean are there not times when we feel right again in your opinion?

Also why would weed be a NO, yet alcohol be OK fr social situations. When overall alcohol is actually more harmful is it not? haha


----------



## Jayden

sacredrealm said:


> When you say we'll have it for the rest of out life, do you mean it could come and go? I mean are there not times when we feel right again in your opinion?
> 
> Also why would weed be a NO, yet alcohol be OK fr social situations. When overall alcohol is actually more harmful is it not? haha


I can't see alcohol being more harmful then weed


----------



## Jayden

Maybe if your getting black out drunk all the time, other than that I don't think its more harmful than weed


----------



## Jayden

opie37060 said:


> Good post, but some people really need medication such as anti-deppressants. St. Johns wort used to give me panic attacks I also looked it up http://www.sjwinfo.org/sideeffects.php and yes there are side effects. It is a herbal remedy and like most herbal remedies they have side effects.


Yep your right, I checked out that link. However the side effects of SWJ seem a lot more tolerable then prescription drugs. I may give it a try. And for the panic attack thing, that's something that may pass with time. I've never used it so I can't really say.

Honestly though, the seroquel I tried the other day was the worst side effect ever. I literally felt like I was in a dream (well we kind of all do, but this was extremely intense). I would much rather try herbal supplements then prescription drugs.


----------



## opie37060

Jayd said:


> Yep your right, I checked out that link. However the side effects of SWJ seem a lot more tolerable then prescription drugs. I may give it a try. And for the panic attack thing, that's something that may pass with time. I've never used it so I can't really say.
> 
> Honestly though, the seroquel I tried the other day was the worst side effect ever. I literally felt like I was in a dream (well we kind of all do, but this was extremely intense). I would much rather try herbal supplements then prescription drugs.


Yeah all prescriptions have side effects but some aren't that bad. Like when I was on celexa or prozak, I had no noticable side effect. But everyone was different. But the guy that posted the orginal post said there were no side effects from st. johns wort, which is not true. I tried it before and after about a week or so I started getting panic attacks, but it might work good for other people. If you want to try something that is not prescription try inositol, people used that for deppression, anxiety, and ocd thoughts. yeah seroquel sucks. I got prescribe risperdal and seroquel cause the doctor thought I might be bipolar, but the side effects from both of them were too much for me.


----------



## opie37060

LUCIIZ - You said don't do prozak and valiums and stuff like that. And also to look it up online. If you also look up forums for antidepressants people also say that without them they would have killed themselves or have a hopless sad life, etc. Don't tell people not to take drugs, your not a doctor. I hate it when people post these types of things on here.


----------



## Luciiz

opie37060 said:


> LUCIIZ - You said don't do prozak and valiums and stuff like that. And also to look it up online. If you also look up forums for antidepressants people also say that without them they would have killed themselves or have a hopless sad life, etc. Don't tell people not to take drugs, your not a doctor. I hate it when people post these types of things on here.


Newsflash: Doctors don't know what they're doing when it comes to depression.

Yes a lot of people feel better on SSRI's, but they aren't sustainable in the long term, as after a few months you become addicted and feel like you're getting an artificial lift out of it.

St Johns Wort has way way less side effects


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun

Why is it that alcohol is okay but the rest of it isn't? Seems like a weird cultural double standard more than anything else. Pretty sure alcohol has been associated more with actual brain damage than any of those other things. And I cut out all of those for a couple months and was still depersonalized (been so since early childhood). It might work for some people, but I don't think it's the answer for everybody.


----------



## opie37060

Luciiz said:


> Newsflash: Doctors don't know what they're doing when it comes to depression.
> 
> Yes a lot of people feel better on SSRI's, but they aren't sustainable in the long term, as after a few months you become addicted and feel like you're getting an artificial lift out of it.
> 
> St Johns Wort has way way less side effects


Newsflash: Doctor's do know what there doing when it comes to depression they are called psychiatrist, ever heard of one? I've been on SSRI's for more than 8 years so don't try to tell me about that. Also didn't you mention in the above post that St. Johns wort had no side effects and I proved you wrong on that. 
I know your just trying to help, but don't feed this bullshit to people about not taking anti-deppressants and other stuff when they may need it.


----------



## Jayden

SSJ3Lotokun said:


> Why is it that alcohol is okay but the rest of it isn't? Seems like a weird cultural double standard more than anything else. Pretty sure alcohol has been associated more with actual brain damage than any of those other things. And I cut out all of those for a couple months and was still depersonalized (been so since early childhood). It might work for some people, but I don't think it's the answer for everybody.


I never said alcohol was "ok". I said alcohol seems at least better than weed. Weed fries your brain, gets you high. And yes I know alcohol can get you drunk but not if it's a couple drinks. Like I said, if your someone who gets black out drunk often then yes its gonna effect your brain, I think alcohol effects the livers and kidneys more than anything. Weed does damage your brain. And everything after weed like coke and ecstasy obviously are just going to fuck up your brain.

Having one alcoholic beverage a day like a glass of wine is actually good for you. That's why alcohol seems like it's ok rather than other drugs.


----------



## Luciiz

opie37060 said:


> Newsflash: Doctor's do know what there doing when it comes to depression they are called psychiatrist, ever heard of one? I've been on SSRI's for more than 8 years so don't try to tell me about that. Also didn't you mention in the above post that St. Johns wort had no side effects and I proved you wrong on that.
> I know your just trying to help, but don't feed this bullshit to people about not taking anti-deppressants and other stuff when they may need it.


I've been to a psychiatrist and they don't help me at all. I don't get any of those side effects on st johns wort, and I doubt many people do compared to pharmaceuticals. What's going to happen when you discontinue your medication? You'll get withdrawal.

Anyway even if you don't take my advice, stick with your meds and do the other things.


----------



## mattv30

This topic is a total joke. I haven't been on this website for over a month, why? because I am living my life and recovering, about 90% there. The fact that you said, "you will have this the rest of your life" is total nonsense. You need to seriously think about what you are writing before you post bogus information. So, you are telling me that the individuals who have completely recovered and have been recovered for years aren't totally recovered? I've met a lot of people that recovered completely, and I am on the way to doing so myself. The biggest thing that helped me is socializing and doing normal life stuff again regardless of how I felt, and over time my DP faded as well as my anxiety. yes, getting rid of depression and anxiety is a big factor in overcoming DP, but people can overcome it and it isn't a life sentence. thinking your gonna have this the rest of your life and obsessing about it is the actual problem, you have to retrain your negative mind into believing you will recover and live your life. I hate to see these kind of topics because they are so untrue, and the people with DP, it's your negativity that keeps you in it. You have two choices, live your life to the fullest and give it the middle finger, or search for a miracle cure that doesn't exist and continue worrying about yourself. I took the second option for 6 months and got worse, but when I took the first option, things slowly got better in my life.


----------



## Luciiz

Lol I knew you lot would be whiney about it. Reminds me why I don't come here any more. Bye guys.


----------



## Luciiz

bump


----------



## shitinmybrain

can't believe some of the negative replies to this thread (which i see as only trying to be positive!)

cheers for the post man. i'm going to try to sort my lifestyle out. i just don't know what the fuck is going on in my head. it's like the life part isn't activated, it's so strange...i just need to kick start myself...maybe i'll spring back to some degree. argh


----------



## miguelmalato

That's a nice post, although I disagree with some aspects..

I completly oppose the notion that one must suffer from Depersonalization forever, for I believe that if you can develop the disease during your life (which was my case) you can get rid of it as well, with time and effort.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered

mattv30 said:


> This topic is a total joke. I haven't been on this website for over a month, why? because I am living my life and recovering, about 90% there. The fact that you said, "you will have this the rest of your life" is total nonsense. You need to seriously think about what you are writing before you post bogus information. So, you are telling me that the individuals who have completely recovered and have been recovered for years aren't totally recovered? I've met a lot of people that recovered completely, and I am on the way to doing so myself. The biggest thing that helped me is socializing and doing normal life stuff again regardless of how I felt, and over time my DP faded as well as my anxiety. yes, getting rid of depression and anxiety is a big factor in overcoming DP, but people can overcome it and it isn't a life sentence. thinking your gonna have this the rest of your life and obsessing about it is the actual problem, you have to retrain your negative mind into believing you will recover and live your life. I hate to see these kind of topics because they are so untrue, and the people with DP, it's your negativity that keeps you in it. You have two choices, live your life to the fullest and give it the middle finger, or search for a miracle cure that doesn't exist and continue worrying about yourself. I took the second option for 6 months and got worse, but when I took the first option, things slowly got better in my life.


Agreed,congrats man! I cannot see why people who think that they will have it forever haven't recovered. Since you think you have to live with it and that it is permanent you will obviously have it forever unless you don't seek some therapy to change your thoughts or do it on your own!However, if you know that this is temporary and you can do stuff about this, it will completely dissapear. I have not recovered fully but I believe that( I hope it is true) that DP in every form, disorder or symptom is fully curable. Yes, if someone has schizofrenia and one of his symptoms are DP he can get it rid of it. Unfortunatelly, his schizofrenia will not. Even a person with the rare DPD can fully recover,he just needs to overcome his trauma.Might take long but he will recover.As the old joke says, except taxes and death nothing is permanent.


----------



## miguelmalato

Luciiz said:


> This is a practical guide to help you overcome your anxiety and depression symptoms due to depersonalization and/or derealization. Many people on this forum are yet to realize that the power of curing the depression and anxiety associated with the DP/DR condition lies *entirely in your hands.*
> 
> I've had this condition for 3 and a half years. The first 2 and half years I went absolutely nuts; I just couldn't cope. I was addicted to hard drugs and alcohol and did nothing most of the time except get high and stare at a computer screen or television. But thankfully, those days are finally over.
> 
> There's one thing you lot on this forum are going to have to get your head around:
> 
> You're going to have DP/DR for the rest of your life. (Or until neurosurgeons figure out what's wrong with us in the future)
> 
> I know, it's a scary thing to say right?
> 
> But take it from me, my life is so much more easier now that I've implemented these changes in my life. It took me nearly a year of experimentation and research, but I think I've finally found what works. And in these past 3 and a half years, I've never been more happy or confident.
> 
> The concept goes thusly: We are stone age cavemen living in the space age. Our genes are not at all in sync with our environment, and our bodies and minds are paying greatly for it.
> 
> Thus, we must imitate as close as possible as to what a caveman or paleolithic person would have done. Getting a balance of hormones and neurotransmitters is absolutely crucial to feeling good. And that means ditching that prozac and valium you psychiatrist gave you. News flash: the drug companies don't give a fuck about you, they just want your money and to keep you zombified. You don't need that shit, trust me. Please remember to not just take my word for it, but look it up. It's all online. You can do it all yourself. Here's how:
> 
> *- Supplementation
> *
> 1) St John's Wort. Natures antidepressant, zero side-effects and works absolutely great. Works on a number of different receptors including serotonin, dopamine, GABA and noradrenaline. Nature truly knows what's best for us; we evolved side by side with nature. Compared to pharmaceutical's which only usually just work on serotonin and work completely against your brain and body chemistry and just make you addicted and eventually you'll have to withdraw from it with terrible side-effects. This herbal supplement is absolutely great and is a good first step towards making yourself feel better with no effort at all. Buy it in herbal form online and take 6g a day in capsules. I buy mine from My link which is situated in the UK. You'll also need to buy gelatin capsules to stick them in. I take 14 size 00 capsules a day.
> 
> 2) Vitamin D. We evolved to be in the sun, naked most of the day as our ancestors did. We get vitamin D from the sun as the UVB rays hit our skin. It plays a big role in all of our metabolic processes, and has a big impact on mood. Nearly every one in the developed world is vitamin D deficient, especially in winter. You should take 5,000 IU a day.
> 
> 3) Omega-3. EPA and DHA have been proven to decrease depression and anxiety. I take 6 standard pills a day. My link
> 
> These are the 3 supplements I take every morning that I know significantly increase mood. If there are any more you know of, please let me know in your replies.
> 
> *- Paleolithic Diet*
> 
> First of all I'd like to point your attention to an incredible blog: My link, a very educated lady who blogs in depth about how nutrition directly causes your mental maladies.
> 
> "Let food be your medicine & medicine be your food" - Socrates
> 
> What would a caveman eat? Meat, eggs, vegetables, fruit and nuts. This means eliminating completely grains (pasta, bread, cereal etc.), processed sugar, vegetable oil, dairy and legumes (peanuts, beans and pulses). The exception to this are white rice (a grain) - a benign starch with no anti-nutrients and good for upping carbs when you feel you're not getting enough. At the beginning of transitioning to a paleo diet, you'll need to reduce carbs slowly otherwise you'll have carb withdrawal. Your body needs to be adapted to burning fat as its main energy source - an efficient form of energy which provides stable energy (no crazy carb ups and downs). Eat a variety of RAW vegetables a day and get your fat sources from eggs, bacon, animal fat, coconut oil, olive oil, butter (not as bad as milk) and ghee. Grassfed meat is better (personally I cannot afford this and I don't think it matters too much).
> 
> There are a lot of resources and communites online to with the paleolithic diet. www.paleohacks.com is a website I browse frequently - lots of questions and answers up there.
> 
> Transitioning to this diet is one of the best things that ever happened to me. Your energy is up, your sleep deeper, your spots gone, and you energy stable. These things will drastically lower your depression/anxiety.
> 
> *Exercise*
> 
> Every day. Cardio is the easiest for most to do. A 20 minute hard jog is an effective a treatment for depression as prozac (look it up). The endorphin rush afterwards is incredible. It balances your hormones. You should be continually be pushing yourself to go harder and faster than the week before. Exercise has become one of the most enjoyable aspects of my life now as it makes me feel amazing. Look into weight-lifting as well if you have a gym near you.
> 
> *- Sleep *
> 
> Sleep is soooooooo crucial.
> 
> However, there is one thing that many people do not think about when it comes to sleep - Artificial light. The blue light spectrum inhibits the production of melatonin in the pineal gland, thus making you feel wide awake at 10pm, when you should really be asleep. All artificial lights, computer screens and TV's emit this light, which we are all watching at night-time. Our paleo ancestors would be in the dark whether they liked it or not. The only light source they may have had would be a fire, but this does not emit the blue-light.
> 
> When melatonin is suppressed like this and we are not following what nature is telling us to do, our circadian rhythms become messed up and there is reduced sleep quality. Solution: Glasses that block the blue light. The only website I've found that sells them is this one:https://www.lowbluelights.com/index.asp?
> 
> Go to the products and then eyewear. Fairly pricey, but an excellent investment. Put them on when it turns dark outside or a few hours before bed.
> 
> *Quit Drugs/toxins*
> 
> No more caffeine. Period. Not even green tea. This is absolutely terrible for anxiety and should be avoided at all costs.
> 
> No more cannabis. Period.
> 
> No more tobacco. Period.
> 
> Occasional use of alcohol for socializing, sure.
> 
> This may be a problem for some, but you'll have to figure out for yourselves how to quit an addiction. Slowly weening 1 addiction at a time worked best for me (ex drug using smoker alcoholic caffeine junky, now just occasional drinker)
> 
> *Quitting Porn*
> 
> This is the single biggest thing I did to get my social self back and my love for women back again! It's like an on off switch. You don't realize how addicted you are to masturbation and porn until you quit. It's just as bad as a crack addiction the way it makes users ramp up their dopamine by searching for the perfect porn scene to masturbate to.
> 
> I know you won't believe me because "masturbation is good for you" said some guy online somewhere. But read these other testimonials, all the things they are saying are true. My link
> 
> I now consider myself to be the most charismatic, socially dominant member of my group of friends. Before I was kind of like them, always putting each other down, being afraid of chatting to other people outside my group. But now my dopamine is upregualted, I'm a whole different person. It's impossible to quit at first (I relapsed like 10 times), but I'm now myself porn free for the last 4 months. Check out these brilliant articles on porn addiction: My link
> 
> *Meditation*
> 
> 20 minutes a day is all you need and has a significant effect on consciousness when done every day for a long period of time. It teaches you to be in the moment. Something which we DP/DR's are not - always in our head. But we have to let go, and meditation will teach you that. I haven't done this for too long, but you can feel the benefits straight away after a properly disciplined meditation. Check out this awesome interview: My link
> 
> Hope I can have at least helped 1 person here. My anxiety and depression are 100% gone. The difference between me now and me 9 months ago is startling, I'm a completely different person and loving life


You are full of shit man.

Depersonalization is curable


----------



## orca

miguelmalato said:


> You are full of shit man.
> 
> Depersonalization is curable


Dude he is saying that it is curable? His just saying that by doing nothing you will probably have it for the rest of UR life!


----------



## orca

I basically agree with his guidelines, I find the more I am closer to nature and keeping busy the less get dp episodes.. Although telling ppl to ditch there meds
Is a bit to far.. Although my opinion is i fucking hate meds and they only make me worse, but look, they do help some ppl with coping with it all so they should do what they think is best!

All in all read every bit of information you can when it comes to possible cures and make your own decisions and tinker until you find what works!


----------



## Guest

You hit the nail on the head OP. Good work!!


----------



## teddy1up

giorgos said:


> Agreed,congrats man! I cannot see why people who think that they will have it forever haven't recovered. Since you think you have to live with it and that it is permanent you will obviously have it forever unless you don't seek some therapy to change your thoughts or do it on your own!However, if you know that this is temporary and you can do stuff about this, it will completely dissapear. I have not recovered fully but I believe that( I hope it is true) that DP in every form, disorder or symptom is fully curable. Yes, if someone has schizofrenia and one of his symptoms are DP he can get it rid of it. Unfortunatelly, his schizofrenia will not. Even a person with the rare DPD can fully recover,he just needs to overcome his trauma.Might take long but he will recover.As the old joke says, except taxes and death nothing is permanent.


right , im proof, methods are some what right , except the masturbating and the drinking , and the dp for the resst of ur life , tho if ur out of dp u can drink a pint on the weeknds, all depends on how they got dp in the first place and how well they can handle there weak mind


----------



## AussiePheonix

Luciiz said:


> There's one thing you lot on this forum are going to have to get your head around:
> 
> You're going to have DP/DR for the rest of your life. (Or until neurosurgeons figure out what's wrong with us in the future)
> 
> I know, it's a scary thing to say right?


Say what!? Are all the recover stories on here a scam?


----------



## StartingOver

....


----------



## hennessy

that "rest of your life" thing is kinda harsh and not realistic.


----------



## TruRook

Bump: 20th March 2013.

I'm here to reassure anybody who read the original post that *Luciiz is incorrect when he/she says that depersonalization is a permament condition.* I think the problem people have with this thread is the way she states her opinions as facts, like a medical expert or a doctor.

How do I know better? Well, I broke free of depersonalization a month ago and it hasn't been back since. For me, the key was to stop dwelling on the problem, try to ignore it (I know easier said than done) and absolutely not reading facts and information about it online - not even coming in here and talking about it, obsessing over it, making yourself think more about the problem is negative. Focus on something else. For me, the more I thought about it, the worse it seemed to get.

Remember, DP isn't a physical problem, it's an mental health issue - your mind has gone into self defence mode, usually after a trauma or period of anxiety. The key to beating DP is to start over, get away from the circumstances that caused the anxiety in the first place. Live healthy, exercise, eat well, eat plenty, run, skip and jump! Just take a hold of life, find a target or an ambition, and focus on something *positive*. For me at least, this was the key to freedom.

But if like me you found this forum via Google and this was the first thread you saw, please ignore it - this thing ISN'T permanent.


----------



## septimus

Ugh, there's so many things wrong in the original post.

Don't take st johns wort.


----------



## TruRook

I've not tried St.Johns wort, but I've not had good feedback about it either. The thing that pisses me off most is the categorical statement that DP is always permanent - such utter bullsh*t that is going to scare people and psychologially make their problems worse. Horrible thread.

-Ex DP sufferer.


----------



## Guest

I agree with a lot of this, except I did recover from DP so I don't believe it is with everyone forever. Paleo though is just awesome. I think the formula to be happy is diet + exercise + sleep + socialisation. That combo fulfills all your basic needs.


----------



## Skynet

You lost me at You're going to have DP?DR for the rest of your life. 

That's not true at all. I had Depersonalition before and it went away. Yes it has returned... however I've gone years without having it before. Your statement would be like saying that I'm going to have a Cold for the rest of my life just beause I have one now. That's silly. I could get one again... but I'm not going to have it every day for the rest of my life. Same goes for DP. Having it today does not mean you will have it forever. You only have it right now. It could be gone in 5 minutes.


----------



## Doberg

Luciiz said:


> This is a practical guide to help you overcome your anxiety and depression symptoms due to depersonalization and/or derealization. Many people on this forum are yet to realize that the power of curing the depression and anxiety associated with the DP/DR condition lies *entirely in your hands.*
> 
> I've had this condition for 3 and a half years. The first 2 and half years I went absolutely nuts; I just couldn't cope. I was addicted to hard drugs and alcohol and did nothing most of the time except get high and stare at a computer screen or television. But thankfully, those days are finally over.
> 
> There's one thing you lot on this forum are going to have to get your head around:
> 
> You're going to have DP/DR for the rest of your life. (Or until neurosurgeons figure out what's wrong with us in the future)
> 
> I know, it's a scary thing to say right?
> 
> But take it from me, my life is so much more easier now that I've implemented these changes in my life. It took me nearly a year of experimentation and research, but I think I've finally found what works. And in these past 3 and a half years, I've never been more happy or confident.
> 
> The concept goes thusly: We are stone age cavemen living in the space age. Our genes are not at all in sync with our environment, and our bodies and minds are paying greatly for it.
> 
> Thus, we must imitate as close as possible as to what a caveman or paleolithic person would have done. Getting a balance of hormones and neurotransmitters is absolutely crucial to feeling good. And that means ditching that prozac and valium you psychiatrist gave you. News flash: the drug companies don't give a #### about you, they just want your money and to keep you zombified. You don't need that ####, trust me. Please remember to not just take my word for it, but look it up. It's all online. You can do it all yourself. Here's how:
> 
> *- Supplementation *
> 
> 1) St John's Wort. Natures antidepressant, zero side-effects and works absolutely great. Works on a number of different receptors including serotonin, dopamine, GABA and noradrenaline. Nature truly knows what's best for us; we evolved side by side with nature. Compared to pharmaceutical's which only usually just work on serotonin and work completely against your brain and body chemistry and just make you addicted and eventually you'll have to withdraw from it with terrible side-effects. This herbal supplement is absolutely great and is a good first step towards making yourself feel better with no effort at all. Buy it in herbal form online and take 6g a day in capsules. I buy mine from My link which is situated in the UK. You'll also need to buy gelatin capsules to stick them in. I take 14 size 00 capsules a day.
> 
> 2) Vitamin D. We evolved to be in the sun, naked most of the day as our ancestors did. We get vitamin D from the sun as the UVB rays hit our skin. It plays a big role in all of our metabolic processes, and has a big impact on mood. Nearly every one in the developed world is vitamin D deficient, especially in winter. You should take 5,000 IU a day.
> 
> 3) Omega-3. EPA and DHA have been proven to decrease depression and anxiety. I take 6 standard pills a day. My link
> 
> These are the 3 supplements I take every morning that I know significantly increase mood. If there are any more you know of, please let me know in your replies.
> 
> *- Paleolithic Diet*
> 
> First of all I'd like to point your attention to an incredible blog: My link, a very educated lady who blogs in depth about how nutrition directly causes your mental maladies.
> 
> "Let food be your medicine & medicine be your food" - Socrates
> 
> What would a caveman eat? Meat, eggs, vegetables, fruit and nuts. This means eliminating completely grains (pasta, bread, cereal etc.), processed sugar, vegetable oil, dairy and legumes (peanuts, beans and pulses). The exception to this are white rice (a grain) - a benign starch with no anti-nutrients and good for upping carbs when you feel you're not getting enough. At the beginning of transitioning to a paleo diet, you'll need to reduce carbs slowly otherwise you'll have carb withdrawal. Your body needs to be adapted to burning fat as its main energy source - an efficient form of energy which provides stable energy (no crazy carb ups and downs). Eat a variety of RAW vegetables a day and get your fat sources from eggs, bacon, animal fat, coconut oil, olive oil, butter (not as bad as milk) and ghee. Grassfed meat is better (personally I cannot afford this and I don't think it matters too much).
> 
> There are a lot of resources and communites online to with the paleolithic diet. www.paleohacks.com is a website I browse frequently - lots of questions and answers up there.
> 
> Transitioning to this diet is one of the best things that ever happened to me. Your energy is up, your sleep deeper, your spots gone, and you energy stable. These things will drastically lower your depression/anxiety.
> 
> *Exercise*
> 
> Every day. Cardio is the easiest for most to do. A 20 minute hard jog is an effective a treatment for depression as prozac (look it up). The endorphin rush afterwards is incredible. It balances your hormones. You should be continually be pushing yourself to go harder and faster than the week before. Exercise has become one of the most enjoyable aspects of my life now as it makes me feel amazing. Look into weight-lifting as well if you have a gym near you.
> 
> *- Sleep *
> 
> Sleep is soooooooo crucial.
> 
> However, there is one thing that many people do not think about when it comes to sleep - Artificial light. The blue light spectrum inhibits the production of melatonin in the pineal gland, thus making you feel wide awake at 10pm, when you should really be asleep. All artificial lights, computer screens and TV's emit this light, which we are all watching at night-time. Our paleo ancestors would be in the dark whether they liked it or not. The only light source they may have had would be a fire, but this does not emit the blue-light.
> 
> When melatonin is suppressed like this and we are not following what nature is telling us to do, our circadian rhythms become messed up and there is reduced sleep quality. Solution: Glasses that block the blue light. The only website I've found that sells them is this one:https://www.lowbluelights.com/index.asp?
> 
> Go to the products and then eyewear. Fairly pricey, but an excellent investment. Put them on when it turns dark outside or a few hours before bed.
> 
> *Quit Drugs/toxins*
> 
> No more caffeine. Period. Not even green tea. This is absolutely terrible for anxiety and should be avoided at all costs.
> 
> No more cannabis. Period.
> 
> No more tobacco. Period.
> 
> Occasional use of alcohol for socializing, sure.
> 
> This may be a problem for some, but you'll have to figure out for yourselves how to quit an addiction. Slowly weening 1 addiction at a time worked best for me (ex drug using smoker alcoholic caffeine junky, now just occasional drinker)
> 
> *Quitting Porn*
> 
> This is the single biggest thing I did to get my social self back and my love for women back again! It's like an on off switch. You don't realize how addicted you are to masturbation and porn until you quit. It's just as bad as a crack addiction the way it makes users ramp up their dopamine by searching for the perfect porn scene to masturbate to.
> 
> I know you won't believe me because "masturbation is good for you" said some guy online somewhere. But read these other testimonials, all the things they are saying are true. My link
> 
> I now consider myself to be the most charismatic, socially dominant member of my group of friends. Before I was kind of like them, always putting each other down, being afraid of chatting to other people outside my group. But now my dopamine is upregualted, I'm a whole different person. It's impossible to quit at first (I relapsed like 10 times), but I'm now myself porn free for the last 4 months. Check out these brilliant articles on porn addiction: My link
> 
> *Meditation*
> 
> 20 minutes a day is all you need and has a significant effect on consciousness when done every day for a long period of time. It teaches you to be in the moment. Something which we DP/DR's are not - always in our head. But we have to let go, and meditation will teach you that. I haven't done this for too long, but you can feel the benefits straight away after a properly disciplined meditation. Check out this awesome interview: My link
> 
> Hope I can have at least helped 1 person here. My anxiety and depression are 100% gone. The difference between me now and me 9 months ago is startling, I'm a completely different person and loving life


thank you!!


----------



## L.Z.

But we are no cavemen. We become humans like we are now


----------



## Meticulous

Going back to "normal" is different for everyone. Some things that work for some will not work for others. Everyone needs to find what is best suited for their recovery and put in the effort.


----------



## Wrecked373

How can you say we will have it for the rest of our lives if people have already said they have been cured


----------



## Skynet

Wrecked373 said:


> How can you say we will have it for the rest of our lives if people have already said they have been cured


 Whoever says that you will have it for the rest of your life just doesn't know what they are talking about,. Don't pay attention to that nonsense. It's like saying someone who has the flu will have it for the rest of their life. That would be equally as dumb. Anybody can overcome Depersonalization at any time. It just takes a shift in your brain. Some people have it longer than others. It eventually goes away.


----------



## mjones

Get the hell out of here with that bull shit you'll have it for rest of your life. No you fucking won't only reason why you have it is because you're some drug up addict lunatic who wants to make others feel down.

Fun Fact: I am 90% recovered only thing is the emotional connection isn't still there yet which many people who recover experience once all other symptoms are gone. Matter as fact typing this now I have no symptoms of DP at all it gets worse during the morning when I lack sleep and during the gym sometimes since I get dizzy from heavy squats and deadlifts.

My life hasn't changed much, at first I was lacking in school because this got me depressed but now I'm in the state of where I am me. Like to others I do the same shit still.....except in my head it's different. Truthfully lighting is what affects me the most too.

Higher my anxiety = higher DP 
Want to know how I am sure I am close to being recovered? Since yesterday I just fully recovered but went back into since second I got out of the DP mode a LOAD of anxiety just filled my body over stuff that's happened. So it's all anxiety based/panic attack based. I got this from a panic attack which pretty much everyone did get it from, I didn't get it from smoking weed than a panic attack just a panic attack itself plus anxiety over sports.

The thing is this forum isn't really fit for me since I'm not a depressed anxious dude trust me, I do have an emotional dissociation which is the better fit term for me caused through a panic attack. I still got friends, laugh, and only thing is I'm in a blank state like calm state no emotions which come and go. Sometimes when my emotions come back I suddenly get burst of anger or get very sad sort of like bipolar which I don't have. Slowly but surely I'm coming back.


----------

